# Dead on the side of the road



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

2018 Honda Civic EX. Stopped to drop off a pax, couldn't shift from Park. Brake Hold system was engaged, brake pedal is on the floor, E brake is stuck. Won't start - not the battery. 

Got it out of Park manually with a screwdriver, tried pulling the battery. Tow is on the way but not sure what we can do with stuck brakes. 

Any ideas?! It's like the computer shit the bed.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Fuel pump died?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Don't see any bulletins on this. Possible TCU?..There's issues with those


Transmission will not shift into P position/mode, or transmission cannot shift out of P position/mode (K20C2 (CVT)) 


Probable cause(s)







TCM defective





Transmission range switch defective or out of adjustment





Shift cable broken or out of adjustment





Control pin broken





Control shaft, roller, detent lever, and detent spring worn or damaged





Control lever worn or damaged





Parking brake pawl and parking shaft worn or damaged





Park gear worn or damaged





Parking pawl spring worn or damaged





Manual valve worn or damaged





Valve body assembly defective





Stator shaft worn or damaged


Sounds like the Transmission Control Unit went out.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That's too bad this happened.

Hope it's just as simple as some fuse.

https://www.yourmechanic.com/question/cannot-shift-out-of-park-and-the-engine-won-t-start-by-david-s


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

You can try doing a hard reset. Take a screwdriver and place both + and - terminals over it. Let it sit for about half hour, and see if it starts up.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> 2018 Honda Civic EX. Stopped to drop off a pax, couldn't shift from Park. Brake Hold system was engaged, brake pedal is on the floor, E brake is stuck. Won't start - not the battery.
> 
> Got it out of Park manually with a screwdriver, tried pulling the battery. Tow is on the way but not sure what we can do with stuck brakes.
> 
> Any ideas?! It's like the computer shit the bed.


Vehicle wants to come back to airport queue. ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Towed to the dealership, we trouble shot a bit. Cut power for a bit, nada. But the E brake finally released.

Praying it's just a computer reset or something. No driving this weekend!

At least it died in a perfectly safe spot on the shoulder

And I dropped my prescription glasses in the truck so waiting for him to come back.

Damn it. Bills stacked up. Shitty two weeks. When it rains, it pours doesn't it


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Towed to the dealership, we trouble shot a bit. Cut power for a bit, nada. But the E brake finally released.
> 
> Praying it's just a computer reset or something. No driving this weekend!
> 
> ...


Be good. Think positive. All going to be?. Think, anylize and drive. That what I do in rideshare. Hey! Nobody say it's easy, but.... but, it's possible!!! Don't give up!!! You can do it!!! And last one: stop waiting in queue. Coming to airport, when drop off, getting instant ping, than it wonderful. If no, It's always be dead miles. Time is money. As long bills paid. Remember you work for family. Not Uber and his riders. Not Lyft and community. Felicita and Good luck


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TDR said:


> Be good. Think positive. All going to be?. Think, anylize and drive. That what I do in rideshare. Hey! Nobody say it's easy, but.... but, it's possible!!! Don't give up!!! You can do it!!! And last one: stop waiting in queue. Coming to airport, when drop off, getting instant ping, than it wonderful. If no, It's always be dead miles. Time is money. As long bills paid. Remember you work for family. Not Uber and his riders. Not Lyft and community. Felicita and Good luck


Thanks. I barely do airports.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Thanks. I barely do airports. :smiles:


Cool. Today you was tired and exhausted. Tomorrow new day✌?


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Where is @emdeplam when you need him?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Know what? Just occurred to me. Maybe I just wasn't meant to drive this weekend.

Car died in a perfectly safe place, free tow, and it's under warranty. I had a weird feeling when I left today.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What a shitty time we live in. Can't even trust these damn Hondas.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> 2018 Honda Civic EX. Stopped to drop off a pax, couldn't shift from Park. Brake Hold system was engaged, brake pedal is on the floor, E brake is stuck. Won't start - not the battery.
> 
> Got it out of Park manually with a screwdriver, tried pulling the battery. Tow is on the way but not sure what we can do with stuck brakes.
> 
> Any ideas?! It's like the computer shit the bed.


Had this problem with an old Jeep Cherokee that wouldn't go out of park. It was like I wasn't stepping on the brake to shift from Park.

It was the linkage between the shifter and the brake pedal.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> What a shitty time we live in. Can't even trust these damn Hondas.


I know, right?! My 2012 Civic, zero problems. This thing, too much fly by wire.

I drove my wife's Fiat 500e to the store earlier. Walked away from it without locking the doors (Civic has proximity locking), got in and pushed the dash. They've managed to reprogram drivers! ?



PlanoGuber said:


> Had this problem with an old Jeep Cherokee that wouldn't go out of park. It was like I wasn't stepping on the brake to shift from Park.
> 
> It was the linkage between the shifter and the brake pedal.


Yeah. Thankfully it's easy to get out of Park with the key, spot in the center console.

The car has a brake hold system, similar to "hill assist" but for flat surfaces as well. When engaged and you come to a stop, it keeps the brake down until you press the gas pedal - reverse cruise control. I think that the problem stems from an issue with this system.

Being so sophisticated, I think the computer basically said "nah, brakes are no go, I'm not starting".


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I know, right?! My 2012 Civic, zero problems. This thing, too much fly by wire.
> 
> I drove my wife's Fiat 500e to the store earlier. Walked away from it without locking the doors (Civic has proximity locking), got in and pushed the dash. They've managed to reprogram drivers! ?
> 
> ...


That's the unintended consequence of cars being overly computerized. Even the most reliable makes and models are turning to piles of junk, sadly.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Damn. I'm so sorry. I've never even heard of this happening to a Honda ..


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> 2018 Honda Civic EX. Stopped to drop off a pax, couldn't shift from Park. Brake Hold system was engaged, brake pedal is on the floor, E brake is stuck. Won't start - not the battery.
> 
> Got it out of Park manually with a screwdriver, tried pulling the battery. Tow is on the way but not sure what we can do with stuck brakes.
> 
> Any ideas?! It's like the computer shit the bed.


Get a bluetooth ODB2 reader. They can be used to reset codes. It might unlock the ecu, at least it would tell you whats wrong if its a software problem.

Also, cajole wife into trading Fiat for a 4-door that you can use for rideshare.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Get a bluetooth ODB2 reader. They can be used to reset codes. It might unlock the ecu, at least it would tell you whats wrong if its a software problem.
> 
> Also, cajole wife into trading Fiat for a 4-door that you can use for rideshare.


Had one, left behind in a totaled car. Wife trading her EV? Fat chance ?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

How did the emergency brake get engaged in the first place?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> How did the emergency brake get engaged in the first place?


It's a button on the console, near the Brake Hold button. I pressed it in frustration.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's a button on the console, near the Brake Hold button. I pressed it in frustration.


Makes sense, that's something I'd do.

Is it a keyless system ?

It almost sounds like an ignition switch issue. Did the accessories com on when you turned the key /pushed the button?

Most newer cars dont have actual cables and linkage on the shifter anymore. It's just a sensor type thing.

It could be something as simple as a fuse, just about everything is controlled electronically now and goes through a relay or fuse at some point.

Without poking around a bit and assuming it was mechanically fine before, it doesn't sound like it is a major repair but one never knows.

Just dont tell the stealership you drive for uber.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Makes sense, that's something I'd do.
> 
> Is it a keyless system ?
> 
> ...


Trade dress all over the car, they know anyway ?

Push to start. It wouldn't go past the battery mode. Battery wasn't dead, really thinking it's a sensor or fuse.

Was driving just fine, new car with no mechanical issues.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Trade dress all over the car, they know anyway ?


Hopefully that doesn't bite you in the ass.

Technically they could void your warranty. Usually though, they don't give a shit because they get paid by Honda corp for warranty work. They are separate entities. I learned that a few years ago, a Nissan tech (their tem for mechanic) told me how to get around the mileage on my warranty. Got a $4000 transmission for free!

Good luck


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> Hopefully that doesn't bite you in the ass.
> 
> Technically they could void your warranty. Usually though, they don't give a shit because they get paid by Honda corp for warranty work. They are separate entities. I learned that a few years ago, a Nissan tech (their tem for mechanic) told me how to get around the mileage on my warranty. Got a $4000 transmission for free!
> 
> Good luck


Yeah I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I know, right?! My 2012 Civic, zero problems. This thing, too much fly by wire.
> 
> I drove my wife's Fiat 500e to the store earlier. Walked away from it without locking the doors (Civic has proximity locking), got in and pushed the dash. They've managed to reprogram drivers! ?
> 
> ...


I got a long distance ping one night a couple and their dog, their Subaru parking brake had locked up at a highway rest stop, electronic style, ended up being a nice 1.5 hour ride to take them home.

I would suggest turning off hill hold and any auto parking brake function, at least when you need to do some rides. Save the troubleshooting times for when the dealer has it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> I got a long distance ping one night a couple and their dog, their Subaru parking brake had locked up at a highway rest stop, electronic style, ended up being a nice 1.5 hour ride to take them home.
> 
> I would suggest turning off hill hold and any auto parking brake function, at least when you need to do some rides. Save the troubleshooting times for when the dealer has it.


Honda doesn't have hill assist, it's a system that holds the brakes when stopped - flat ground included. I love it because it let's me stretch. Also no automatic parking brake.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> 2018 Honda Civic EX. Stopped to drop off a pax, couldn't shift from Park. Brake Hold system was engaged, brake pedal is on the floor, E brake is stuck. Won't start - not the battery.
> 
> Got it out of Park manually with a screwdriver, tried pulling the battery. Tow is on the way but not sure what we can do with stuck brakes.
> 
> Any ideas?! It's like the computer shit the bed.


2018 and using a screw driver to get out of park? pulling a battery? call AAA let them deal with it, get towed to a dealer,jmo


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> 2018 and using a screw driver to get out of park? pulling a battery? call AAA let them deal with it, get towed to a dealer,jmo


Um yes. In order to move the car out of park in situations like this, you need to place a flathead screwdriver into a slot in the center console to disengage the shifter locking mechanism. It's in the manual.

Sometimes fault codes can be cleared by disconnecting the battery for several minutes, clearing the memory.

I did call AAA, it was towed to the dealership (as noted in the thread). The tow operator agreed with everything I had done and we repeated pulling the battery for longer.

Read up on stuff like this, might be able to get yourself out of a jam. Not knowing about the slot for the screwdriver could have caused major issues if I was blocking the road because it was stuck in park.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Um yes. In order to move the car out of park in situations like this, you need to place a flathead screwdriver into a slot in the center console to disengage the shifter locking mechanism. It's in the manual.
> 
> Sometimes fault codes can be cleared by disconnecting the battery for several minutes, clearing the memory.
> 
> ...


There was a guy in the Chrysler Forum a while back who didn't know that, and neither did the tow truck driver, who apparently also didn't have dollies. So they dragged it out of his garage tires locked.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Honda doesn't have hill assist, it's a system that holds the brakes when stopped - flat ground included. I love it because it let's me stretch. Also no automatic parking brake.


That moment when you spot an annoying misuse of an apostrophe in your own post and can't edit it ??

So the dealership called back and asked if I had the stock brake lights. I installed LED ones months ago that flash before going solid. Haven't heard back from them yet but it may have eventually shorted something out.

The mechanic reported multiple fault codes, whole thing is haywire.



VanGuy said:


> There was a guy in the Chrysler Forum a while back who didn't know that, and neither did the tow truck driver, who apparently also didn't have dollies. So they dragged it out of his garage tires locked.


Yep, I had to explain it to the tow operator. He was relieved. ?

He wasn't about to try moving it onto his rollback with everything locked up.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

When you replace incandescent bulbs with LEDs, you often have to add a resistor, or get LEDs with an integrated one, because the LED doesnt provide the resistance of a standard bulb, which is what the car is expecting.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> When you replace incandescent bulbs with LEDs, you often have to add a resistor, or get LEDs with an integrated one, because the LED doesnt provide the resistance of a standard bulb, which is what the car is expecting.


True, but these have been in place for around 4 months. Strikes me as a odd that they'd randomly cause a problem, unless one failed. They weren't cheap, either.

We'll see..


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah prob the dealer trying to weasel out of fixing your car. If there's a bunch of codes possibly an issue with the harness, ECU or other computer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> True, but these have been in place for around 4 months. Strikes me as a odd that they'd randomly cause a problem, unless one failed. They weren't cheap, either.
> 
> We'll see..


Let us know the final outcome. I have a 2018 Civic and I'm very curious in case it ever happens to me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Let us know the final outcome. I have a 2018 Civic and I'm very curious in case it ever happens to me.


Yep absolutely, will do



Bubsie said:


> Yeah prob the dealer trying to weasel out of fixing your car. If there's a bunch of codes possibly an issue with the harness, ECU or other computer.


Yep - no, not yep. They're a great dealership, they're just trying to cover the bases


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> 2018 Honda Civic EX. Stopped to drop off a pax, couldn't shift from Park. Brake Hold system was engaged, brake pedal is on the floor, E brake is stuck. Won't start - not the battery.
> 
> Got it out of Park manually with a screwdriver, tried pulling the battery. Tow is on the way but not sure what we can do with stuck brakes.
> 
> Any ideas?! It's like the computer shit the bed.


Sorry to hear that man. Hope you back on the road soon.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Hope you back on the road soon.


Thanks. They're working on it now, hopefully today or tomorrow - unfortunately possibly Friday.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I was actually just thinking about how on earth I'd make it to a doctors appointment on Wednesday if I don't have my car back.

If only there was some sort of service, like a taxi but cheaper... ??‍♂

1k plus rides between U/L, used the service once as a pax ?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Fortunately the tip is included in the fare.....

I'd be demanding a loaner if the car is under warranty.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> Fortunately the tip is included in the fare.....
> 
> I'd be demanding a loaner if the car is under warranty.


My wife's car died while she had our dog with her. She took Uber, just past minimum fare. I insisted that she tip $5 and rate 5* with an Excellent Service if the guy was cool about everything, he was. His car was apparently filthy but he was polite, safe ride from A to B. Five bucks and 5*.

Regarding the loaner, I'll ask. It's from another dealership but hopefully that doesn't matter. Had one before from the original dealership while they detailed it, delivered to me with loads of cosmetic issues (still has them but they did their best).

Problem is that I can't drive U/L in a loaner.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

wicked said:


> Damn. I'm so sorry. I've never even heard of this happening to a Honda ..


? i never heard of a 737 crash landing in great weather with


Benjamin M said:


> Um yes. In order to move the car out of park in situations like this, you need to place a flathead screwdriver into a slot in the center console to disengage the shifter locking mechanism. It's in the manual.
> 
> Sometimes fault codes can be cleared by disconnecting the battery for several minutes, clearing the memory.
> 
> ...


wow, didn't know that, i thought maybe it was a home remedy,any way, GL with that issue


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> ? i never heard of a 737 crash landing in great weather with
> 
> wow, didn't know that, i thought maybe it was a home remedy,any way, GL with that issue


Nope, regarding the screwdriver trick that's been in most cars I've owned from different manufacturers. Usually it's a slot near the shifter, in this one you pull out the cup holder and it's underneath the lever facing it.

So, an update.


```
$loaner = false;
$potentialProblem = "brake sensor";
$estimatedTimeframe = "Wednesday";

echo "so it looks like it might be a bad $potentialProblem.
Looks like {$loaner ? 'I will get a loaner' : 'no loaner'}.
Should be done by $estimatedTimeframe";
```
Just saw that we can post code here ?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Any luck with dx yet?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wicked said:


> Any luck with dx yet?


Drr.. Dx?

Diagnosis? If so, the mechanic is hoping that it's the brake sensor - also what a neighbor thought it was. Part coming in Wednesday.

It's a head scratcher for everyone.



Benjamin M said:


> Drr.. Dx?
> 
> Diagnosis? If so, the mechanic is hoping that it's the brake sensor - also what a neighbor thought it was. Part coming in Wednesday.
> 
> It's a head scratcher for everyone.


(duh, I should know "dx", brain on code and cars ?)



1974toyota said:


> ? i never heard of a 737 crash landing in great weather with


Incomplete post but I mentioned the 737 Max 8 because of the recent crashes and grounding of the fleet. "Safety features" that many pilots weren't aware of or trained on appropriately caused two major incidents.

Technology is great to a point. Sophisticated features can fail catastrophically and kill people. This car is very much "fly by wire" - with fancy gadgets come increased risk of failures that older and more basic vehicles wouldn't have.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> What a shitty time we live in. Can't even trust these damn Hondas.


Always Toyota ???


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TDR said:


> Always Toyota ???


Every manufacturer. As I just mentioned, with increased tech comes increased problems.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I hate Toyota. I never have driven one and thought gee that was awesome.


Honda is w2g. Also the best suspension system for the bay area. Honda has the least suspension related complaints the last time I checked.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

TDR said:


> Always Toyota ???


Yeah, they're still the most reliable brand around.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, they're still the most reliable brand around.


Eh. Japanese, can't really go wrong. I considered a Corolla, researched and found issues with quality. Stuck with Honda.

Last Civic was a 2012 base model. Decent tech but still had a key and no sophisticated brake systems. Never anything more than routine service until it was totaled at nearly 200k.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

My 2006 civic was sold for $2000 at Carmax with 280,000 on the clock, leaky power steering and the alternator was finally going (flickering lights on the freeway). Still not bad and I can't believe they paid so much. I signed that line so fast.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Every manufacturer. As I just mentioned, with increased tech comes increased problems.


Look around. If driving Uber / Lyft than Toyota is preferred vehicle


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Let's take a look at long term health with shitty toyota suspension. 

We all know there are more Toyotas on the road because of the low sticker price. 

If it was about reliability perhaps you would see more Chevy bolt, Tesla and Prius. But you don't


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> True, but these have been in place for around 4 months. Strikes me as a odd that they'd randomly cause a problem, unless one failed. They weren't cheap, either.
> 
> We'll see..


 Monkeying with things that are still under warranty is never a good idea.

Another benefit of having an ODB2 code reader is that you can reset codes that you don't want the stealership to see.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wicked said:


> My 2006 civic was sold for $2000 at Carmax with 280,000 on the clock, leaky power steering and the alternator was finally going (flickering lights on the freeway). Still not bad and I can't believe they paid so much. I signed that line so fast.


My totaled 2012 scored me half of what I paid for it new. 



OldBay said:


> Monkeying with things that are still under warranty is never a good idea.
> 
> Another benefit of having an ODB2 code reader is that you can reset codes that you don't want the stealership to see.


Eh, they're just bulbs. I had a reader, was forgotten in another totaled vehicle. I'll buy another. But this is way more than a code that can be cleared, something shit the bed big time.



TDR said:


> Look around. If driving Uber / Lyft than Toyota is preferred vehicle


I see tons of drivers with Hondas here. All makes and models, really. It's personal preference - Honda or Toyota, can't go wrong.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> My totaled 2012 scored me half of what I paid for it new. :smiles:
> 
> 
> Eh, they're just bulbs. I had a reader, was forgotten in another totaled vehicle. I'll buy another. But this is way more than a code that can be cleared, something shit the bed big time.
> ...


Right, but if dealer pulls a code that shows voltage overload and supects it was the aftermarket LEDs, they might deny warranty service. That is what I was suggesting, don't give them any rope to hang you with.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Right, but if dealer pulls a code that shows voltage overload and supects it was the aftermarket LEDs, they might deny warranty service. That is what I was suggesting, don't give them any rope to hang you with.


Fair enough.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

I feel like the "Popular Topics" section is trolling you right now


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> I feel like the "Popular Topics" section is trolling you right now
> 
> View attachment 325715


That's hilarious ?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Note to self, don't buy any car with an electronic parking brake.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Note to self, don't buy any car with an electronic parking brake.


Sadly, probably the wave of the future. But the parking brake really wasn't the issue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Risab1981 said:


> You can try doing a hard reset. Take a screwdriver and place both + and - terminals over it. Let it sit for about half hour, and see if it starts up.


Buy Fire Insurance!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Did you reach to a FULL STOP before applying the brake hold button?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Did you reach to a FULL STOP before applying the brake hold button?


Brake hold stays on indefinitely, it's not a push every time you stop deal.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Sadly, probably the wave of the future. But the parking brake really wasn't the issue.


Ok, what is a "brake hold" system?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Ok, what is a "brake hold" system?


In a Honda, it's a button that, when engaged, holds the brake pedal when stopped. It's reverse cruise control. I love it because it lets me stretch my legs at lights.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I just use this to do the same thing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> I just use this.
> 
> View attachment 325753


Yeah, but this is more better. Keeps the brake lights on and lets you relax. I engage it immediately upon starting the car, my favorite feature.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, but this is more better. Keeps the brake lights on and lets you relax. I engage it immediately upon starting the car, my favorite feature.


Except when it fails and lock your shifter in place.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Except when it fails and lock your shifter in place.


That hasn't been confirmed as the cause. It's looking like an issue with a brake sensor, which could have occurred with or without that option engaged. But fair point - as I've said, too much tech can be an issue.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Brake hold stays on indefinitely, it's not a push every time you stop deal.


I know what is brake hold  I have same car. 
My question was this: did you push the brake hold while your car was not yet in 100% full stop? I believe you messed up the computer by doing something like that. JMO


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I know what is brake hold :smiles: I have same car.
> My question was this: did you push the brake hold while your car was not yet in 100% full stop? I believe you messed up the computer by doing something like that. JMO


Nope. I engage the system when I start driving and it's set the entire time. Never disengage it until I am done with my shift or stop for food.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Nope. I engage the system when I start driving and it's set the entire time. Never disengage it until I am done with my shift or stop for food.


Got it Benjamin. Maybe you are just unlucky. I haven't seen any single issue in mine so far (knock on wood). Honda is very reliable car and civic is one of the most established Hondas. It's not expected to see these kind of things ....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Got it Benjamin. Maybe you are just unlucky. I haven't seen any single issue in mine so far (knock on wood). Honda is very reliable car and civic is one of the most established Hondas. It's not expected to see these kind of things ....


I'll hopefully have an answer by Wednesday


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'll hopefully have an answer by Wednesday :smiles:


Please let us know with the verdict. Could be helpful. All the best.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

honda has really gone downhill in the past 15 years


----------



## newintownx (Sep 28, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Honda doesn't have hill assist, it's a system that holds the brakes when stopped - flat ground included. I love it because it let's me stretch. Also no automatic parking brake.


My civic si 2014 has hill assist ..Some Hondas have it ..


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> honda has really gone downhill in the past 15 years


More parts = more points of failures.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SO... how much money are you losing because the car is out of commission?

Will you be scrambling at end of month when rent is due?


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Towed to the dealership, we trouble shot a bit. Cut power for a bit, nada. But the E brake finally released.
> 
> Praying it's just a computer reset or something. No driving this weekend!
> 
> ...


I have been doing rideshare for almost 3 years and my repair and maintenance bills in the last year took a huge bite out of me. Doing rideshare is great until the bills come in.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cars are getting smarter. It was simply saying, _Uber?! NFW!!!_


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Smarter car means more sensors, more wiring and more computers, thus more points of failures.

I'll take a dumb car, thank you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Smarter car means more sensors, more wiring and more computers, thus more points of failures.
> 
> I'll take a dumb car, thank you.


Wave of the future. And pretty soon you won't even be doing the driving!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Wave of the future. And pretty soon you won't even be doing the driving!


We all have the choice of NOT buying a new car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, update. It wasn't the sensor they were hoping failed. They still have absolutely no idea.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That's the unintended consequence of cars being overly computerized. Even the most reliable makes and models are turning to piles of junk, sadly.


Not exactly. Some companies and models get worse over time and some get better. What's good is constantly shifting, you just have to stay on top of things. All my Mazda's have been running perfectly since I got them. Wink wink ? A lot of my friends drive Toyota and every one of them has had major issues on 1-3 year old cars. Toyota is not building like they used to, just coasting on rep.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, I guess it's somewhat comforting to know that they've never seen anything like this before. ?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, I guess it's somewhat comforting to know that they've never seen anything like this before. ?


Really? I'd be a lot more comfortable if they could figure out my problem! Do you have warranty coverage for this?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Really? I'd be a lot more comfortable if they could figure out my problem! Do you have warranty coverage for this?


Trying to find the humor in this. And comforting because it's not something that happens often to these cars.

Yes it's under warranty.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Reason #367 why I avoid buying vehicles newer than, say, 2010, or so as long as I can.  Love my old-school stuff. :coolio:

My daughter's boyfriend just bought a 2016 MB C63s AMG and talk about bells, whistles and electronics. Jeebus!!!  Even without all the added AMG stuff those things are electronics nightmares. Absolutely magnificent car to drive, but don't even want to think about when stuff starts to go wrong. At least he got MB pre-owned warranty for five years/100K miles.

Anyway... Good luck with the Civic. Hopefully it's something they will fix under warranty.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Reason #367 why I avoid buying vehicles newer than, say, 2010, or so as long as I can.  Love my old-school stuff. :coolio:
> 
> My daughter's boyfriend just bought a 2016 MB C63s AMG and talk about bells, whistles and electronics. Jeebus!!!  Even without all the added AMG stuff those things are electronics nightmares. Absolutely magnificent car to drive, but don't even want to think about when stuff starts to go wrong. At least he got MB pre-owned warranty for five years/100K miles.
> 
> Anyway... Good luck with the Civic. Hopefully it's something they will fix under warranty.


That stuff only matters to poor people. The ones that can afford the premium cars replace them before warranty runs out so they're only built to last a few years.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

It was a damn blown fuse. I wanted to suggest that and was actually going to pull fuses while waiting for a tow truck but figured out that they'd start there. Nope. 

Oh well, it's driving again.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Got my car back, only a day out after the shop opened for the week - not bad.

The final verdict, my aftermarket LED tail lights blew a fuse. That's all it was (from my understanding) - a cheap fuse. They started with the complex stuff first, backwards.

So this could have happened to any car with a fuse panel.

Back on the road starting tomorrow.

Oops, two and a half days - forgot it's Wednesday ?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Got my car back, only a day out after the shop opened for the week - not bad.
> 
> The final verdict, my aftermarket LED tail lights blew a fuse. That's all it was (from my understanding) - a cheap fuse. They started with the complex stuff first, backwards.
> 
> ...


LED Bulbs are Shit and constantly cause problems...take them out...The headlight ones that come as kits, with coolers are ok, but Interior and Exterior plug in type are nothing but problems.

Glad you're back up and running.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Risab1981 said:


> LED Bulbs are Shit and constantly cause problems...take them out...The headlight ones that come as kits, with coolers are ok, but Interior and Exterior plug in type are nothing but problems.
> 
> Glad you're back up and running.


Yeah. Been in there for months now but guess they were working on bringing down that that fuse.

At least I can drive this weekend. Took my second Uber trip of all time to the shop, my driver has also been struggling here lately. Been dead weekdays.

Oh and I gave him a $3 cash tip on a minimum fare, 5*,and Great Conversation.

I will NOT be a "Paxhole" ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It was a damn blown fuse. I wanted to suggest that and was actually going to pull fuses while waiting for a tow truck but figured out that they'd start there. Nope.
> 
> Oh well, it's driving again.


Lol! That's what I posted it could be s fuse. Good thing it's just that.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Lol! That's what I posted it could be s fuse. Good thing it's just that.


Yep, they're going to tell me which one and I'm going to buy a few. Had the same issue with another car many years ago.

Always always always check the simplest things first!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yep, they're going to tell me which one and I'm going to buy a few. Had the same issue with another car many years ago.
> 
> Always always always check the simplest things first!


I had a similar problem as well. Yep those simple things on newer cars can wreak havoc!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I had a similar problem as well. Yep those simple things on newer cars can wreak havoc!


Every single system shit the bed. All from one damn fuse. ?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Wow your dealership is astonishingly incompetent! Fuse is the first to check lol...and you know they weren’t playing games to blow up the bill cuz warranty rates are fixed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Wow your dealership is astonishingly incompetent! Fuse is the first to check lol...and you know they weren't playing games to blow up the bill cuz warranty rates are fixed.


Not really "my" dealership, it was the closest one. But they did service the car once, oil change.

One of their reps quoted me $19.95 for a full synthetic oil change and thought it was strange that I was amazed by the price. Bill came in at $70 or so - of course. I paid $0 ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Is it coverd by warranty?

I can see how they wouldn't legally be liable.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Is it coverd by warranty?
> 
> I can see how they wouldn't legally be liable.


Yep, it's all good.

Ultimately my fault for using an aftermarket LED that blew a fuse. Their fault for not starting with something simple.


----------

